# Genevieve Jeanson - doper or not?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Was she a doper among clean women riders? Where is she now?

She exploded into the scene in 2002 and her feats were really, really superhuman. At the Mt. Washington Hillclimb, she beat the great Lynne Bessette by 10 minutes. She beat most of the guys and came close to Tyler Hamilton's time:

https://www.tinmtn.org/hillclimb/results_02/index.cfm

I remember the race at Redlands where she pedaled away from the field on a climb and won by 5 or 10 minutes.
https://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/3709.0.html

Does anyone have more details? I vaguely remember she got caught and her doctor got caught and she missed a drug test... Where is she now?

francois

<img src="https://www2.raisport.rai.it/news/sport/ciclismo/199910/08/37fde70d04713/Jeanson2.jpg">


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure she never failed a drug test. She missed a drug test due to some screw-up. 

But her doctor apparently got nailed for doping folks, I don't think there was ever any solid evidence he was doping her (like her name in his books or anything).

She's back racing again with pretty good results but nothing other worldly like few years ago.

BTW, the a couple of years ago at the Green mountain stage race on the 64 mile road race she attacked from the gun, and solo'ed the whole stage faster than the winner of the men's cat. 3 race.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Not failed a drug test?? I think she got tossed from the World's last year when her hemocrit level was found to be at unusually high levels. She pleaded innocent, but.......?????


----------



## widge234 (Jul 16, 2004)

*article from the last fall (2004)*

http://www.womenwarriors.ca/en/athletes/profile.asp?id=58


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ballmon said:


> Not failed a drug test?? I think she got tossed from the World's last year when her hemocrit level was found to be at unusually high levels. She pleaded innocent, but.......?????


She didn't have to plead anything to having too high of a hematocrit because a hematocrit reading above the limit isn't a failed drug test.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I'm doing this from memory, so please correct me if I'm off. There were 3 bits of damning "evidence" against her, but she has never failed a drug test per se. 

1. She tested over the 'crit level 47 or 48 for women before the Canada Worlds RR
2. Her doctor was busted for supplying drugs to athletes and reportedly implicated her (but then retracted his statement after threats of a slander lawsuit)
3. She skipped a drug test and was suspened for a VERY short period of time (nowhere near the length of a positive test, which is what it is supposed to be treated as)

She does have explinations for each of these, but Canada will no longer give her a racing license.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL. I love this comment.

"Was she a doper among clean women riders?"

Yes, she was a doper. Yes, many other women, even on the NRC calendar, are dopers.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

euro-trash said:


> I'm doing this from memory, so please correct me if I'm off. There were 3 bits of damning "evidence" against her, but she has never failed a drug test per se.
> 
> 1. She tested over the 'crit level 47 or 48 for women before the Canada Worlds RR
> 2. Her doctor was busted for supplying drugs to athletes and reportedly implicated her (but then retracted his statement after threats of a slander lawsuit)
> ...


That sounds right to me.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

I remember watching her do the juinior world double and thinking what a fantastic talent she looked and what a shame she'd never get the chance to compete at the very highest level like the men do. 

but to assume women are somehow dainty little angels who would never dream of doing something shocking like _doping_ - oh please, women can do anything men do, remember?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes. She is a Quebec prodigy à la Celine Dion. Move to Las Vegas (or Arizona) and live with older mentor/manager/coach. Eeew.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

euro-trash said:


> I'm doing this from memory, so please correct me if I'm off. There were 3 bits of damning "evidence" against her, but she has never failed a drug test per se.
> 
> 1. She tested over the 'crit level 47 or 48 for women before the Canada Worlds RR
> 2. Her doctor was busted for supplying drugs to athletes and reportedly implicated her (but then retracted his statement after threats of a slander lawsuit)
> ...


Don't forget her being called at Flanders for a test and then mysteriously disappearing.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Did some poking around and she is racing this year as an independent. No team, just a few product sponsors.

She has a few to 5 finishes this year.

The big race at Redlands starts today!!!! Time trials today. Check cyclingnews later.

Let's see how she does. When a doper returns dope-free and they lose their unfair advantage, they cannot win or dominate. It's further evidence (albeit circumstantial) that they were doping. I'm suspecting she won't crush the field by 10 minutes this year.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jed Peters said:


> LOL. I love this comment.
> 
> "Was she a doper among clean women riders?"
> 
> Yes, she was a doper. Yes, many other women, even on the NRC calendar, are dopers.



I can elaborate further. There's two likely scenarios:
- Jeanson is a doper among mostly clean riders.
- Jeanson is a doper among mostly dopers.

I believe the first statement to be true more than the second. My reasons are: She would ride away from the rest of the field... by minutes. The second is money. I'm not sure most of them can afford it. Also, I don't hear of any/many riders getting caught. I'm talking majority here... 50%

On the other hand, if you talk Tour de France. I believe the second statment. I believe more than 50% are doping. The weekly scandals, the confessions, the drama... it's dirty I tell you. Hey, but I'll watch every minute of the action.

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> Did some poking around and she is racing this year as an independent. No team, just a few product sponsors.
> 
> She has a few to 5 finishes this year.
> 
> francois


FYI: Rona Insurance and Trial-tir (US Colnago importer) are still backing her.

Also, she was penalized 6 minutes in the San Dimas stage race criterium when she pulled into the mechanical area to check on her stem/steerer tube and the ref said that she was okay and never needed to pull out.

She was near the top of the women's standings all race prior to that.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Rona: A hardware store chain. Really weird that they would drop the team but continue to sponsor just her. Alot of people up here wish she'd grow up and go to Europe, leaving her ties behind that bind.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

francois said:


> Did some poking around and she is racing this year as an independent. No team, just a few product sponsors.
> 
> She has a few to 5 finishes this year.
> 
> ...


She finished 3rd...


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

The more superior an athlete is, the more likely it is that the athlete is doped. However, superiority alone is not a convincing argument. If athletic talent shows a distribution curve of gaussian character, it is not surprising that the density among the best is lower than in the middle.

Jeanson did good in the Redland's prologue. If her sponsoring situation is what you guys describe, do you think that this girl can afford aranesp? If she is not doped, and pedals like this on a flatter prologue, that would explain why she can rip it on mountain ttrials. I mean, look at her timid body.

If she has a Hkt of 49% with that body, then somehow I am not surprised that she can race close to the best men. If taking steroids, she could have a comparable lean body mass as well. 

As 4 the statement women dope as well.. I have no idea, not a sports anthropologist but she definetly looks like an angel to me. 

How about Gunn-Rita Dahle, beating the runner up in the marathon worlds with 20 minutes? Is she doped as well? What if it were only 10? Would that be a proof that she is doped?


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Redlands results just in:

A seemingly non doped Genevieve Jeanson finished 34th, 20 minutes back. Just not her day I guess!!! LOL


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Most glaring evidence for a doped rider would be not just their performance in a one day race, or even the opening 10k TT of an event like redlands. It's the day in day out performances, and the abilities of the body to recover that would lend itself to taking performance enhancers.

I'd bet, based on what I've seen of Genvieve's results this year, is that she's not "juiced". This year, anyway.


----------



## jam (Apr 5, 2005)

Someone on another forum put it like this, "My hope is that this young woman can get her spirit back. What she can do is inspiring. Even if her past performances were on drugs. I'd still go to watch her a touch slower..."

Whatever went down or didn't go down, or we think or don't think 'bout the girl, she's a good kid. So I'm with that guy up there, I hope it works out right.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*for a grin...*



Bianchigirl said:


> I remember watching her do the juinior world double and thinking what a fantastic talent she looked and what a shame she'd never get the chance to compete at the very highest level like the men do.
> 
> but to assume women are somehow dainty little angels who would never dream of doing something shocking like _doping_ - oh please, women can do anything men do, remember?


they do much more... think PORN (i.e. Bukakke, gang bangs, anal.  

serously, does anyone remember the Chinese women's swim team who absolutely crushed everyone in the Olympics a few years back? they looked like body building men (freakin' scary), and broke all the world records. then, once suspicions arose- no one ever saw or heard from them again, and they are no longer a force in world swimming. coincidence? i think not.


----------

